# How to install Replacement window in 2x4 frame?



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a replacement window but no old window to put it in. My father installed the one in my kitchen but I wasn't there to see it. It was also a replacement window that he framed in and installed. I am now doing this one and figuring out how to do it on my own. Ticked off the old man so I'm on my own!  I will be framing to what I need. 
I will take a picture of the window tonight so I can post it incase it helps. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Perhaps you should buy your Dad lunch and reconcile. Dad's are pretty good teachers sometimes.


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

bradnailer said:


> Perhaps you should buy your Dad lunch and reconcile. Dad's are pretty good teachers sometimes.


I'm taking this opportunity to learn by doing. I've watched him a ton, just never doing this. I have watched him, held the dummy end of the tape, held the end of the board when he cuts, held the cabinets while he screws...have to try it for myself now. My wife is a great helper, we're just doing a small bathroom. He worked his butt off this summer when we did a laundry room and kitchen, he needs a break anyway.


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is the existing window that I plan on taking out and installing the replacement window. Since the replacement window does not have the nailing flange how do I size the "rough" opening. I'm assuming it shouldn't be a rough opening but a lot closer to the right size? How to attach the window?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

most window manufactures have an optional fin you can buy that taps into the groove on the widow extieior


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> most window manufactures have an optional fin you can buy that taps into the groove on the widow extieior


I may have to check into that but I know it can be done without it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yes it can you just have to build a frame for it,
i would use pvc trim and make sure you slope the sill about 7 degrees


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

I remember my father saying that too...do you mean have the opening perfectly tight to all sides? Or should I use something different than 2x4s like 1 by and build it right around the window before installing it into the rough opening?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you build it just like the old one that is there make it a 1/2 bigger in width and hight,shim and square it in the R.O. install your window fill any gaps with fiberglass or low expanding foam or caulk then trim


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

How do you attach it? Screw through the sides?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the frame? yes shim it square then screw or nail thru the shim


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

So the window is just in the frame without being attached to it? What secures the window in there? 
When you said PVC trim, is that the nailer you first mentioned?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i guess im not clear enough here.you really should get your dad to show you hes done it before:thumbsup:


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i guess im not clear enough here.you really should get your dad to show you hes done it before:thumbsup:


We've come this far, don't bail on me now. I get the idea of the frame in the R.O. but you put the window in the frame...what holds it there? We're a half a step from done on this one.
Like above, you said "shim and square it in the R.O. install your window fill any gaps". So the install the window part...slide it in and _____? Screw it, nail it, glue it......??? I'm thinking you screw through the sides but I don't want to f*&% it up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

lol ok build and set your frame install your replacement unit center it in your frame check for level and plumb shim it raise your bottom sash alittle check to see if the reveal is good use the stainless screws that came with the unit raise the bottom sash you will see a small hole on each side recessed in the frame gently install a screw on each sides being careful to install the screw so it just touches the frame,pull the top sash down alittle ,adjust the reveal slide the top sash down.depending on the balance system you have there is probably a cover you have to remove or push out of your way.screw it in like you did the lower sash check the reveal replace the cover slide the top sash up check to make sure it locks easily.raise the lower sash a few inches and tilt it in ,at the center or the frame you will see a hole with a screw head in the hole that is a built in wedge shim turn those clockwise until they just contact the frame you built.close the window and check it for proper operation and thats about it for the unit install then seal and trim the inside and outside trim


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok I got it...Thanks.
Do you recommend using 2 bys for the frame or 1 bys? Earlier on you said the same as the existing R.O. or something like that. Did you mean 2 bys? Just seems like 1 bys would work will for the frame.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i would use probably 5/4 for the window frame. its an existing rough opening right?


----------



## BFD8 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yup. Thanks for all the info, I hope to get to it this weekend if people don't keep coming up with other things for me to do.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

good luck:thumbsup:


----------

